# OC Surf Fishing Touney **NOTICE**



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Ocean City Fishing Club Surf Fishing Tournament to be held on Ocean City beaches this weekend has been cancelled due to Hurricane Isabel. OC Emergency Mgt. withdrew permission (smart move). Notice comes from ASAC Exec. Board. For more info, see the ASAC website www.asaconline.org for contact info.


----------

